# La cimbali m31 bistro problems



## Roos (May 13, 2020)

Hello,

Iam new to this witch espresso machines.

I got my hands on a old La cimbali m31 bistro. When I got it didn't work at all. But I took it apart and cleaned everything out, fixed the pump cleaned the boiler and more.

Now I got it to work, but still some problems.

1. In the video you can see the water coming out from the head.

I think it has a strange pressure and not enough with water to make a espresso or two if I choose that button.

2. When I use the steam wand it produce steam but it also coming out to much water from it.

Sometimes more water sometimes less.

Anyone got any ideas were to start looking for problems or anything I can try to fix it.

Gona desclae it one more time today. But I don't think that's the problem.

Thanks for the help!

Regards

/monthly_2020_05/received_2862599803788085.mp4.925923b081d303333fa1f41ad8d3024e.mp4" type="video/mp4">
View attachment received_2862599803788085.mp4


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Spluttering from brew head-- possibly partially blocked /worn/ faulty solenoid valve.

Water / steam problem possibly boiler fill problem, check clean boiler fill probe.


----------



## Roos (May 13, 2020)

El carajillo said:


> Spluttering from brew head-- possibly partially blocked /worn/ faulty solenoid valve.
> 
> Water / steam problem possibly boiler fill problem, check clean boiler fill probe.


 Thank you for the tips. Going to try some of it tonight.

Is it possible to se if the solenoid valve donsent work like it should?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Listen for the 'click'from the solenoid as you turn it on. If this is OK the problem lies with the internals of the valve. Remove component strip down and clean all parts, closely inspect parts for wear/ scoring also check any 'O' rings If it has been used in a hard water area without a filter/ softener it could be a build up of lime scale.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

The pressure in the boiler is on the high side, it should never get into the red zone. Reduce it through the pressurestat. If, even at this high temperature in the boiler, you still see water coming out from the steam wand this might be an indication for too high positioned water level probe that results in overfilled boiler with little head space.

As advised by El Carajillo, have a look at the solenoid and potential blockage.


----------

